# EXCLUSIVE FREE COMMERCIAL DOWNLOADS <Grab it>!!!



## Kiran.dks (Dec 1, 2006)

*  Here are compilation of full version commercial downloads that are priceless! *

*MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver*
Full commercial app, worth £15

* Download : MAGIC Movie Edit*


The program starts very simply. If you want to join a few film clips together, for instance, then just drag and drop them on to the timeline (MPEG, MOV, AVI and WMV formats are supported), and export the finished results as Windows Media Video (WMV) file. All finished in the minimum of clicks.

The program comes with a range of special effects. There's a whole range of filters to help correct problems with brightness, contrast, sharpness and colour saturation, for instance. You can precisely crop, resize or reposition an image with ease, and an excellent Object Curve option helps you rotate, twist, pan or otherwise animate a clip in a variety of interesting ways.

Provides a flexible Title editor, letting you add all kinds of animated titles and captions with the minimum of effort. And there's an impressive selection of transitions. There are the usual wipes and scrolls if you need them, but the program also provides far more eye-catching 3D effects, glides, fades, image in image options and more.

The program is particularly versatile here: not only does it support all the sound file formats you'd expect (WMA, MP3, WAV, Ogg Vorbis, MIDI), but it even lets you drag in your choice of track from an audio CD.

*Be quick, this full download promotion will be taken offline on or around 10th of December 2006.*

Courtesy: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paragon Partition Manager 2005*
Full commercial download, worth £35

* Download: Paragon Partition Manager*
Platform Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP

Partitioning your hard drive is an invaluable way to optimise the use of disk space, improve performance, or create a dual-boot PC so you can install another operating system.


If your drive is starting with a single partition, for instance, then Partition Manager 2005 can resize it in a few mouse clicks. It's able to create primary or extended partitions, and can format them in a range of file systems: FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, Ext2FS, Ext3FS, ReiserFS and L-Swap2. And if you want to take full control, then Partition Manager 2005 even lets you choose the cluster size for the drive, and the number of sectors allocated to boot code.


It's then possible to create new partitions in the empty space, merge partitions together, or move them around on the hard drive. And if you made one or more partitions a little too small and it's now short on disk capacity, then use the Redistribute Free Space wizard to even things up.


Even if you couldn't care less about partitions, there may still be functions here that you'll find useful. There's a Copy Hard Disk option, for example, useful if you've bought a new drive. The program can convert your file system from NTFS to FAT32, and there's even an option to defragment the NTFS Master File Table (MFT), boosting performance in a way that can't be achieved by normal defragmentation tools.

*To obtain your serial code, head to *registration.paragon.ag/pm2005*

Courtesy: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Xara XS*
Full commercial application worth £28

 *Download: * *Xara XS*
Platform Windows 2000, Windows XP
Size 35.6MB


Design a logo or a graphic for your website or other media.


It will enable you to draft a vector diagram, edit your photos or touch up graphics for your website.


A super-fast rendering engine means there's no waiting around to see the results of a tool, either. Even images with complex layers of fills, blends and transparencies will be updated right away.

*Obtain your serial code by clicking 'Register this Copy' within the splash screen, when you start Xara XS.*

*This download and upgrade promotional offer will be taken offline and made unavailble on the 4th of January 2007.*

More info: *www.downloadjunky.com/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Backup4All 3.3 Lite *
Full commercial app, worth £15

* Download: BackupALL 3.3 Lite*
Platform Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP
Size 7.43MB


Configure a complete backup in just a minute or two, with a few mouse clicks, then save that backup job for instant recall later.

Choose to back up only new or modified files, for instance, or remove deleted files from the backup location.

Exclude filters, quickly modifying your initial folder selections to ensure the program only backs up the files you need. And you can tweak plenty of other details, from deciding how the program determines files have changed, to setting the Backup execution priority.

Create multiple backup jobs, too, and there are small examples bundled with the program to save your IE Favourites, or contents of the My Documents and My Pictures folders. And all jobs will benefit from Backup4all's ability to save even locked or "in use" files, if you're using Windows 2000/XP and an NTFS partition, ensuring a complete backup every time.

*You need to get a serial code. To get your code, either click Backup4All > Get free registration key from the Start menu, or visit www.backup4all.com/free-registration.php?src=11*

More info: Click here
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paragon Drive Copy 8 Personal SE*
Full commercial download, worth £13

 *Download: Paragon Drive Copy 8 Personal SE*
Platform Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP
Size 11.1MB


Once your new system is up and running, you can also use the program as a simple backup tool. Who wants to go to the trouble of using a file-based backup program, manually specifying files and folders, hoping (but never actually knowing for sure) that you're backing up all the information you need? Image backups are much easier by comparison, can be set up with just a few mouse clicks, and short of hard drive failure you can be sure no vital data will be lost.

There is the issue of backup time, of course. Cloning a complete hard drive will inevitably take longer then just a copying a few files. Drive Copy 8.0 Personal SE keeps this overhead to a minimum, though, by employing a combination of different techniques.

By default the program doesn't copy unused sectors, for instance. And it also skips dynamically updated Windows files that are unlikely to be necessary on the new drive, like the paging file, hibernation file, and so on. You can change both of these settings if it's essential to have an exact drive clone, but otherwise they'll both help boost overall performance.

Alternatively, if you prefer the absolute minimum of hassle, then use the program's built-in scheduler. In a minute or two you'll have it configured to automatically run unattended backups every day, week or month, providing maximum data security for the absolute minimum of effort.

*To obtain your serial code, you'll need to visit *registration.paragon-software.com/dcse or follow the instructions within the installer.*

It is mentioned that this full download will be removed on or around 18th of November 2006. But it is still available for download. Grab it as soon as possible before it goes offline!  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*East-Tec Eraser 2006 Lite*
Full commercial app, worth £10

* Download: East-Tec Eraser 2006 Lite*
Platform Windows 98, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP
Size 2.39MB


Removing confidential files from your PC can be difficult, especially if you're relying on Windows alone. Delete the file and it goes to the Recycle bin; empty that and it's accessible by Undelete tools, and fragments of the file may be visible for a considerable time.


Drag and drop whatever files and folders you want to delete onto the program screen, click the Erase button, and it overwrites the contents for you. The program even scrambles the name, date and size of your wiped files and folders, so intruders have no information at all about their possible contents.

Many secure deletion programs stop there, but East-Tec realised that there may be clues about your activities elsewhere on the PC. The "My Recent Documents " list will list files you've been working on, for instance, and there might be remnants of them visible in the Temporary Files folder, or your paging file. Then there are Windows application logs to consider, your browser cookies and history, the "recent programs" list on your Start menu, and a whole lot more.

Click Privacy Guard > Advanced > Next, choose the areas you'd like to clean, and the program will erase them for you. And again that means "securely erase", not just delete, so snoopers with an Undelete tool won't be able to recover any useful information.

*This software is the full Lite edition and won't need a serial code. *

More info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*WS_FTP Home 2006*
Full commercial download, worth £22


* Download: WS_FTP Home 2006*
Size 8.58MB 



This handy tool walks you through the process of entering your FTP login details, then organises them into whatever folder structure you'd like to create. The end result is a Favourites-type list that gets you logged on to a site in a mouse click or two, without having to remember server names, startup directories, or any other potential logon complications

Use the default FTP session values and you'll have your site details entered within seconds, but WS_FTP also provides plenty of other settings for those who need more control. These range from simple file management options, like converting uploaded file names to lower case, to powerful features like the ability to verify a transfer has completed without errors (if your server supports the required checksum commands).

Once you've logged on to a remote FTP server, the Explorer-like view of your own hard drive makes it easy to locate the files you need to transfer. And then you can copy them with a quick drag and drop.

Better still, WS_FTP saves the remote folder paths you visit for quick access next time, and even lets you browse images on a remote server in thumbnail view. Tricks like this makes it much easier and quicker to navigate around a server, and are exactly why WS_FTP should be your FTP client of choice.
*This is the full commercial download and does not require a serial code.*

*This download offer will be taken offline on or around 28th of December 2006.*

More info: Click here

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Paragon CD-ROM Emulator 3*
Full commercial app, worth £16

 *Download: Paragon CD-ROM Emulator 3*
Size 5.9MB


Add a virtual CD drive to your PC.

Use the Grab Wizard to make an image of virtually any CD or DVD, and drag and drop that image onto your virtual drive. Now point any game, media player or other application at the new drive, and it will work as normal. Meanwhile the real disc can go back in its box and be put away somewhere, safe from scratches or accidental damage.

It'll boost the performance of applications that frequently access a CD or DVD, because hard drives are much faster. And laptop owners will benefit as they won't have to carry their discs around, while less use of an optical drive should mean longer battery life.

Paragon CD-ROM Emulator even comes with a range of handy CD and DVD burning tools. The Construct Wizard creates a valid ISO image from selected files, as though they'd been grabbed from a real CD or DVD; the Burn Wizard burns images to disc, while the Erase Wizard clears data from rewritable CDs or DVDs.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NovaPDF Lite 2.5*
Full commercial download, worth $19

 *Download: NovaPDF Lite 2.5*
Size 1.58MB

NovaPDF is a PDF creator for Windows that allows you to easily create professional quality documents in industry-standard PDF file format. 

Using novaPDF, everyone from novice users to professionals, can instantly create high-quality searchable PDF files, by simply selecting the "Print" command from virtually any application. With one click you can save your Microsoft Excel, Word or PowerPoint documents or perhaps your emails and favorite web sites, into easy to share PDF files.

*For free registration visit *www.novapdf.com/free-registration.php?src=15*

More Info: NovaPDF


----------



## mak1012 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD: MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver worth £15!!*

its not working.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD: MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver worth £15!!*



			
				mak1012 said:
			
		

> its not working.



Sorry dude! Link is edited. Now it's working.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD: MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver worth £15!!*

Where will we get the activation code. It is asking for activation code.


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD: MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver worth £15!!*

wat is the activation code


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD: MAGIX Movie Edit 10 Silver worth £15!!*



			
				Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Where will we get the activation code. It is asking for activation code.



I think you did not read the complete post. 



> Ignore the 'time limited demo' reference on this page. No serial code required. This is a commercial full download and is a 'Silver' version of the regular Professional edition.



So just ignore and proceed.


----------



## anandk (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

thanx. feels good when such offers r posted here !


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

Good Thanx Man

(VNUnet seems to have taken a lesson from Giveaway of the day.)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

Welcome guys!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

Thanks kiran!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

I always like such news  

thnx buddy for sharing it


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

Welcome Gaurav and Vishal!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

really useful dude.Thanx man..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

^^^ Welcome!  Checkout more such free softwares in Reviews section. I had posted some more...


----------



## techtronic (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

Thanks for posting


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FREE DOWNLOAD: Paragon Partition Manager 2005*

^^^
Welcome!

There are more such downloads:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42758


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow
Worth £56 software


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2006)

cool man....thanx


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

xara xs looks good


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 4, 2006)

@amyangel,

Your question is deviating from the matter in context here. You need to post a new thread regarding such questions.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2006)

thank you, amazing shares


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 5, 2006)

U r doing a good job buddy  Really appreciate that!


----------



## Apollo (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome shares!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome Vishal and Apollo! I appreciate your valuable feedback.


----------



## led_shankar (Dec 7, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!

(thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks) X infinity


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 7, 2006)

*www.giveawayoftheday.com/
One commercial software given away for free,everyday.


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow man I love the sound of the word ~ FREE ~ *p4.forumforfree.com/images/smiles/038.gif


----------



## lalam (Dec 8, 2006)

Give me Magix audio cleanic if possible ha ha please....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 8, 2006)

^^^
The softwares which I am posting here are legally available for download. Unfortunately the software which u asked is not available for free download. So I can't give it dude!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 11, 2006)

this is a great thread friend....thanks for the links


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 11, 2006)

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 15, 2006)

@ S18000RPM..

The link for Paragon Partition manager is working....
*img379.imageshack.us/img379/5330/paragonmb9.png

After clicking wait for a while for the download pop-up.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 16, 2006)

@ Kiran

Great work friend. Want to repu u but got the message "Spread repu to others first". Thx for such free s/w.

^^
Hey, will u please edit that image?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 16, 2006)

Merged the posts. #:-S


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 16, 2006)

cooool thanks


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome everybody! 

nscasey...regarding image, jus did it in hurry. Now don't have enough time to upload image once again...adjust karlo bhai...itna karab tho nahi hai na..


----------



## n2casey (Dec 16, 2006)

^^
It's OK friend. When I saw that image first time I thought that my browser just goes crazy & It is not working properly.  

Well I asked u to edit that image for dialup users. Anyway, its OK with me.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 19, 2006)

*Sun StarOffice 7*

*Sun StarOffice 7*
Full commercial app, worth £60

 *Download: Sun StarOffice 7*
Size 161MB

If you're an existing Microsoft Office user, StarOffice 7 ships with good compatibility with existing Office files. StarOffice can import Word .DOC, Excel .XLS and PowerPoint .PPT files into its own word processor, spreadsheet and presentation packages. And there's support for reading all kinds of other document and graphics formats, too: dBase (dBF), SYLK (slk), Lotus 1-2-3 (wks), AutoCAD (DXF), MathML (mml) are just some of the more unexpected examples.

The suite also includes a simple HTML editor and drawing program. And there's a database component within most applications, which lets you (for example) connect to a data source, then build queries to populate a spreadsheet. Plenty of features, then, but strong integration makes the program particularly easy to use. Click File > New in the spreadsheet, say, and you can create a text or HTML document, graphic or presentation, without having to open another application.

Working with individual documents is very straightforward. If you're used to Office, then you'll feel at home right away, as the menu structures are quite similar. Applications like the StarOffice Spreadsheet provide all the functions and formulae you need, so you'll be quickly producing useful documents with just a few minutes of exploration.

And the benefits don't stop there. When you've finished work, StarOffice lets you save any document in Adobe's PDF format, something Microsoft Office still can't manage without help. And graphics or presentations can alternatively be exported as Macromedia Flash (SWF) files, very useful if you need to develop web animations, and a feature that could justify installing StarOffice all on its own.

*Get your serial code from www.avanquest.co.uk/vnu/staroffice/register*

More Info: Click here


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 19, 2006)

Are all these downloads legal? Who are these people offering paid softwares for free download?


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 20, 2006)

From the StarOffice link that you gave, I also got a couple of other free downloads...

1. eXpert PDF4 - eXpert PDF 4 is a solution for all your PDF requirements, from producing low-quality PDF documents for the web, through to commercial-quality, for print purposes. It contains three different tools – a creator, a PDF viewer and a tool that enables you to edit PDFs, so you can add comments and remarks to a PDF given to you from someone else.

Full Story: *www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2160652/expert-pdf?vnu_lt=vnu_art_related_articles

Download (18.1 MB): ftp://ftp2.bvrp.com/evaluation/UK/expertpdf_v4_avanquest_trial_enu.exe

(Note: I am unable to find how to get serial code for this product... So, I am downloading it now for checking if it is a trial version only or if full version provision is given... Will post back later with more info)

2. Floorplan 3D version 8 (98 MB)- Whether you want to redesign your kitchen, try a new garden layout or even build a house from scratch, this powerful drawing application has all the planning and visualisation tools you need.

Full story: *www.vnunet.com/vnunet/downloads/2163349/floorplan-3d?vnu_lt=vnu_art_related_articles

Download: ftp://67Floorplan:floorplan3D@ftp.vnudownloads.org/FloorPlan.exe

Serial Key Registration: *www.avanquest.co.uk/vnunet/floorplan/register/


Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 20, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Are all these downloads legal? Who are these people offering paid softwares for free download?



These are all LEGAL promotional offers!
__________


			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> From the StarOffice link that you gave, I also got a couple of other free downloads...
> 
> 1. eXpert PDF4 - eXpert PDF 4 is a solution for all your PDF requirements, from producing low-quality PDF documents for the web, through to commercial-quality, for print purposes. It contains three different tools – a creator, a PDF viewer and a tool that enables you to edit PDFs, so you can add comments and remarks to a PDF given to you from someone else.
> 
> ...



Expert PDF is not a full version. It is a time limited Demo Version.

and regarding Floorplan 3D version 8..the registration key is expired. Check out..



> This full download offer will be withdrawn on or around 2nd of October 2006.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 20, 2006)

Floorpan 3d Version serial register page is working....so obviously it has not been withdrawn still!

And yes expertPDF is trial leaving a watermark on each page!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 20, 2006)

It seems they have extended the promotional offer without notice or editing the content. Earlier when I checked the same, it was leading to other page. 
Thanks for the update sakumar and navjot.


----------



## shivkumar (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks kiran_tech_mania for the great downloads. added to your reputation


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 25, 2006)

*Privacy Guardian 4*
Full commercial app, worth £20

 *Download:Privacy Guardian 4*
Size 3.68MB

After installing a firewall, antivirus tool and spyware detector, you might think your PC privacy and security was assured. But you'd be wrong. The reality is that Windows, web browsers and most other applications all maintain details of things you're doing, like files you're opening or viewing, web sites you've visited and so on. And they probably won't ask you about it. You may not even notice, but it means that anyone with access to your PC can find out exactly what you've been doing on it in the minimum of time.

Privacy Guardian resolves these problem by clearing away many of the tracks left behind on your PC. The Browser Settings section can selectively delete any or all of Internet Explorer's auto-complete form data, cookies, downloaded program files, cache files, history or address bar URLs. And it directly supports clearing your tracks in Firebox, Mozilla, Netscape and the Opera browser, too.

The other section included here is entitled "Windows Settings", although that's a little misleading. It does wipe the various history lists that Windows maintains (recent files, the Search history, Run history and so on), but also deletes information in less obvious areas (the temporary files folder, the Recycle bin, the clipboard, more). And it optionally deletes the Recent File list in all Microsoft Office applications, too.

Any or all of these tracks may be deleted at the click of a Privacy Guardian button. Or if that's too much hassle, then tell the program to erase them when Windows starts, or at regular intervals ranging from 30 minutes to 2 days. A bonus Shredder tool for securely deleting confidential files rounds off a very useful privacy tool.

*Obtain your free serial code by heading to www.pctools.com/privacy-guardian/free/promo/VNU1006*


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 26, 2006)

@Kiran, the download link seems invalid. Please update it... And thanks for the info... Keep it up...

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 26, 2006)

I appreciate your feedback arun. Link is corrected now.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 30, 2006)

*OrgPlus 6 SBE*

*OrgPlus 6 SBE*
Full commercial app, worth £15

 *Download: OrgPlus 6 SBE*
Size 34MB

Organisational Charts are a clear and convenient way to illustrate just about any kind of hierarchy, and it's not too difficult to produce them for yourself. But is that really wise? If you're creating this chart for an important business report, say, then you don't want it to look like something you threw together in five minutes. Much better to impressive your boss with a classy, stylish chart from a specialist charting tool like OrgPlus 6. This still might take you only five minutes to create, but at least now it won't look that way.

Click File > New in OrgPlus to begin, and choose a template from the selection of 30 or more on offer. A small chart will appear, and maybe it'll be enough for whatever you want to do. In which case you can just click in each individual box, and start typing to enter a name and company position. Select any boxes left over, press Delete to remove them, and the chart is done.

Extending the template chart is just as easy, and there's no need for you to manually draw boxes, or add lines to join everything together. Instead just choose the type of box you'd like to add from the toolbar ("Manager" is a box above, "Subordinate" a box below, "Peer" a box on the same level), then click the box where the new box is to be added for OrgPlus to add it.

You can customise the look of your chart further, if you like, by experimenting with various chart styles and properties (explore the Format menu for more). And when you've finished, save the results as an image, or HTML file, ready to put online and share with others.

*
To obtain your serial code, launch the program and click Register Now on the opening screen.*


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

Link for Paragon CD Emulator 3 is not working.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 2, 2007)

Link is working fine. Here is a snap shot...

*img333.imageshack.us/img333/8748/rkkkkqm0.jpg

After clicking, wait for a while. The download menu may take time depending upon the internet speed.


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

No page is opening for me. will u pls repost the link. 

Edit. does IE7 and firefox 1.5 support ftp.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok. Here is the download link. Plz try now.


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeh, I am unable to download through FTP. I will have to wait until I get my connection up. Thx kiran


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 6, 2007)

^^^Welcome!


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 6, 2007)

Good links!  +1 rep 

I got hold of WS_FTP. The older W_FTP LE was working nice, but was getting a bit too monotonous due to its interface


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome tuxfan!  
Nice to hear that it helped you.


----------



## Mahesh_Bendale (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow!  Thanks for the freeee softwares!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome! These are not only free but free full version licensed softwares! Njoyy!


----------



## kin.vachhani (Apr 19, 2007)

they r really nice sofwares.


----------



## invitation (Mar 10, 2009)

[Edited Batty]Suspicious link removed


----------

